# Looking for a Professional Opinion (Video included)



## jraygun (Apr 14, 2017)

We are moving from Colorado Springs to Conifer, Co (near Evergreen, Co and west of Denver) in one week.

The house we are getting is at 9200ft and the driveway is about 1000-1200ft which all goes uphill from the house to the road.

I made a video walking the driveway to show you what it is like. I have gotten several opinions for options as to what is best for snow removal. The previous owner had a truck with a plow on it and an ATV with a plow. He claimed that he used the ATV most of the time with no trouble.

The problem is that I think he was BSing me a little bit. As I went up there 2 weeks ago after a very wet 2ft of snow fell. It took us several passes to get it done with the ATV. I also had to use a push husqvarna blower to cut down to the pavement. It was a lot of work to say the least.

So now to my question that will include a video of the driveway.

The neighbor who lives at the top of the driveway said that I should look at a Bobcat Skid-steer saying that the snow can build up on there and throwing it is best. I have had others tell me a good Boss V plow on a truck will easily handle it as Colorado does get some melt in the winter so you will always find a spot to put it.

Here is the video of the driveway, I would very much appreciate any professional opinion as to what would be the best option to buy to get it done as efficiently and hopefully quickly as possible.






Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Get a beater with a heater, used v plow of any brand, and have at it. If you find a package deal, you're way ahead of the game. V plow will help ya bust thru any drifting, and help you relocate it. Don't over think it. 

Done and done.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont let it accumulate to 2' and you should have no problem with a truck and v


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

How much do you want to spend. If you plan on living there for 20 years you might want to consider a new 40 - 50hp tractor with front blower (cab, heat, radio,ect) $45,000 / 20 = $2250 year with $15,000 resale = $1750 with fuel & maint. per year . Plus many other uses for it or see if you can hire someone to snow blow it for $2000 a year. My 2cents.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buzz should be along shortly. 

There's a great guy in your area that used to do snow removal by you that's a member here, szorno. Not sure how often he checks in or if he still does driveways. Might be worth trying to contact him for ideas.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

They DON'T make enough Snow Stakes for that Driveway !! :dancing:lowblue:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a nice property.

Personally, I would look into a skidsteer myself if I had that spread. I sure you would have other uses for it to.

As others have said, you don't let two feet build up, I'm sure the property was vacant awaiting for you to move in.

A skid would handle it if you did.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzz should be along shortly.


What......

OP is this your first time living in the mtns? Do you know Conifer averages 140" of snow a year? Snow starts in Sept and can run into June.
A pickup with a V would handle plowing the drive until you've run oot of space for snow. You'd never have enough ground speed to cast windrows away from the paved surfaces and the straight areas of the drive will close up quickly. Yes there's a couple places to stack snow but those will fill up quickly especially the ones closest to the house. The side of the drive with the split rail fence will offer no room for snow unless you don't mind repairing the fence every year.
If it was me I'd get a 50hp 4X4 tractor with cab, a blower on the back and loader with a QD mount for a bucket and plow (for the smaller storms). When I lived at 8100' we used a plow and blower and it worked oot very well.

Also you may want to swing by the firehouse and get info to make you property "defendable" in the event of a forest fire. If a fire district sees you've done next to nothing to create a fire break around your buildings and roads they'll pass your place up to defend someone who has.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I too vote for the tractor


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd say tractor and blower. I would still have a four wheel drive pickup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzz should be along shortly.





BUFF said:


> What......


Tolled ewe sew.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> *Trolle*d ewe sew.


Fix'ter


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Op, buff is your guy for info there. I plow nothing with pitches like that. I will say the previous owner wasn't plowing that with a 4wheeler. 

Beautiful property...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

OP I live at 7K feet in northern AZ. We average 100" of snow a year. I will agree with everything that Buff said. I have done many many driveways like yours. Tractor with the attachment set up he outlined is going to be your best bet. And like he said you will never run out of uses for it during the rest of the year. I am also retired from the fire dept and did a lot of FireWise training/treatment in your exact fuel type. There is a lot of work to be done to make your property defensible, and if not taken care of like Buff said your house would fail triage and be passed up. Depending on resources on hand even if you got your property firewise certified, unfortunatly you still might get passed up no matter how much you treat the property just because of access and the lack of egress. Even more reason to treat the property so it becomes almost a non issue in the first place. You can PM me if you have questions about firewise information for homeowners and treatment options for the property. I'm really glad you moved to the mountains and away from the city and would be happy to help make it last a lifetime for you.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Op, If you got some kind of budget in mind would help. I do agree with Buffyllo as he knows that region and is educated on moving snow, No sense in looking at tractors with attachments if you have a budget for a hoopty and a V plow. JMO Good Luck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

This would be able to do the job

https://boulder.craigslist.org/grd/6098019425.html


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> This would be able to do the job
> 
> https://boulder.craigslist.org/grd/6098019425.html


Fo sure! Not beating the brakes off it either.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sure it has a cup holder. Maybe even heat


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm sure it has a beer holder. Maybe even heat


Fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Us Jersey guys need a little help now and then. Gotta put the Blue Moon somewhere.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Us Jersey guys need a little help now and then. Gotta put the Blue Moon somewhere.


Doesn't Katlyn drink Blue Moon.....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I try to live in a vacuum. And also try to avoid such things.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I try to live in a vacuum. And also try to avoid such things.


That seems to be the best route on occasion....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I really stated what I think about the Bruce/Kaitlyn thing. I would be banned till the ,2020 season


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's get back on point please


----------

